# Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.



## Skopi82 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im November meine Fischerprüfung absolviert und war nun am Wochenende das erste mal angeln. Dabei hat sich meine Schnur nicht richtig auf die Rolle aufgewickelt und war Stellenweise richtig locker auf der Rolle. Was kann ich machen das die Schnur sich fest auf die Rolle aufgewickelt beim reinholen? Es ist eine Stationärrolle.

Vielen Dank im Voraus?

Viele Grüße

Kai


----------



## Schneidi (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Ich denke das liegt daran, dass du die schnur ohne spannung draufgemacht hast. Sie sollte beim aufspulen etwas gespannt sein dann hast keine problenme.


----------



## Skopi82 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort Schneidi, das aufspulen hat der Angelladen gemacht. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die Schnurbremse nicht richtig eingestellt ist?


----------



## Schneidi (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Also ich geh jetzt mal davon aus dass dein angelladen das halbwegs ordentlich aufgespult hat. Vielleicht war es von da aber etwas locker drauf. Hast du die bremse mal ganz zu gemacht oder eben sehr weit zu und dann an der Schnur gezogen? Dann kann es sein dass sich das etwas verwurschtelt.


----------



## Purist (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*



Skopi82 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen das die Schnur sich fest auf die Rolle aufgewickelt beim reinholen?



Das tut sie von alleine bei entsprechendem Köder/Bleigewicht, ansonsten kannst du sie jederzeit durch deine Finger (tu so, als wolltest du sie zwischen zwei Fingern festhalten..) führen und sie dadurch straffen (beim Einkurbeln!). Bei richtig aufgespulter Schnur, sollte das mit der Lockerheit auch bei geringen Ködergewichten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Skopi82 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Danke Euch das werde ich beim nächsten mal versuchen.


----------



## Dominik.L (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

hi, um was für eine schnur handelt es sich denn? mono oder geflecht und welche köder (gewicht) wirfst du denn damit?


----------



## Skopi82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> hi, um was für eine schnur handelt es sich denn? mono oder geflecht und welche köder (gewicht) wirfst du denn damit?



es ist eine mono schnur 0,30 und war mit einem wobbler 10gr.


----------



## Dominik.L (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

oha, die schnur ist wahrscheinlich viel zu steif um von so wenig gegendruck (kleiner wobbler) straff gezogen zu werden. was willst du denn damit fischen? würde dir sonst ne dünnere mono schnur (z.B. für forelle und barsch reicht eine 0,20er mono), oder ein geflecht (für Hecht und Zander eine 0,15er geflochten) empfehlen. kann dir auch gerne bestimmte schnüre empfehlen die ich nutze.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

30iger Mono ist in der Tat zu heftig. Du muss beim werfen mit kleinen Ködern in diesem Fall unbedingt aufpassen, das du beim Werfen den Köder mit einem vorsichtigen Griff in die Schnur abbremst (Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen) und dann auch so die ersten Meter Schnur einkurbelst (ebenfalls durch die Finger laufen lassen).

Sonst hast du immer wieder Stücke, wo die Schnur extrem locker aufgespult ist. Sei froh das du die ersten Erfahrungen mit Mono machst. Hättest du Geflochtene drauf, dann wären schon die ersten zig Meter wegen Perrücken verloren gegangen.

Wenn Schnur lose auf der Rolle ist, dann kannst du am Ende der Schnur ein schweres Blei anbinden (oder um einen Pfahl oder Anhängerkupplung usw.) und dann mit offenem Bügel zurücklaufen. Wenn die gewünsche Menge Schnur draussen ist, Bügel zu und mit Druck fest auf die Rolle spulen.


----------



## Schneidi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Ja das problem ist ganz klar die falsche schnur zum köder!. Nehm ne 12er -15er geflochtene oder ne 20er mono oder so. Die sind weicher als ne 30er. Die legt sich bei den leichten ködern besser um die spule beim einholen.


----------



## Skopi82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Ich bin in den Angelladen gegangen und mir hat man die ganze Ausrüstung so zusammengestellt und empfohlen dachte mir aber auch das eine 0,30 zu heftig ist. Ich wollte diese Ausstattung um die ersten Erfahrungen zu sammeln und Übung zu bekommen beim Hecht angeln und auch ein wenig auf Friedfische. Reicht denn dabei beim Hecht und auf Friedfische z.B. Karpfen auch eine 0,20 Mono?


----------



## Dominik.L (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Nein! bei einem hecht und auch bei karpfen ist die 0,20er mono an ihrer grenze. ich würde dir dringend zu einer geflochtenen schnur raten! hab früher auch alles mit einer ausrüstung gefischt, auch mit einer 0,20er mono. aber als der erste fisch, der größer als eine forelle war gebissen hat, war die schnur durch.


----------



## Dominik.L (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

die günstigere variante wäre es zum üben mal einen ca. 40g wobbler und für karpfen ein 40g grundblei zu benutzen. damit wird genügend zug auf die schnur ausgeübt um sie straff aufzurollen. aber auf lange zeit gesehen wirst du nicht an einem geflecht nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## Purist (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Ich halte weder 0,30er Mono für "zu heftig", noch 0,20er bei großen Fischen für besonders schnell reißend, das geschieht nur, wenn man die Schnurbremse falsch einstellt oder diese nicht gut funktioniert.

0,25-0,30er Monofil ist eigentlich sehr flexibel. 0,30er Mono halte ich eigentlich auch für eine gute "Anfängerschnur", bei Wurfgewichten ab 4 Gramm. Zu hart sollte die allerdings nicht sein, nach dem Aufspulen braucht sie 2-3 Tage Ruhezeit um sich an die Rollenspule anzupassen, ohne gleich wieder herunterzukommen, und die Straffung beim Einholen sollte dem Angler natürlich bekannt sein. |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Es bringt nicht viel die Schnur beim aufspulen zu straffen und dann mit einem zu leichten Köder zu fischen...die Schnur wird nach einigen Würfen wieder locker gewickelt sein. Eventuell ist die Schnur auch einfach zu steif...nicht jede 0,30er ist geschmeidig und flexibel. Es kommt natürlich auch auf die Rolle selbst an (Wickelbild) Spult die Rolle sonst gleichmäßig auf oder ist z. B. oben mehr Schnur als unten? Dann würde die Spule nicht richtig sitzen.


----------



## Dominik.L (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

@Pursit
das ist alles richtig was du schreibst. ich habe auch schon eine 75er barbe mit einer 0,16er mono gelandet. aber es geht hier ja um anfänger. und die haben halt noch keine große erfahrung mit der belastungsgrenze der schnüre und dem  nachjustieren der bremse im drill. und da die schnur anscheinend  zu steif für so leichte köder ist, wollte ich ihm die einfachsten lösungen für das problem erklären.


----------



## Muddhj (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Hi Boardies....

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen ,dass wenn man beim einholen zu viel mit der rute rumfuchtelt, die schnur hin und wieder durchhängt und darum zu locker aufgespult wird...
halt bissl drauf achten dass die schnur immer schön gleichmäßig auf spannung ist ;-)

Petri Heil & Tight Lines 
 greetz der maddin


----------



## HaiZahn82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Hallo Skopi,

wenn ich Dir für das nächste mal etwas empfehlen darf:

Um eine Schnur auszuspulen, gibt es verschiedene Aufspulhilfen. 
Schau Dir mal diese an, die habe ich und es funktioniert ganz gut. 
Du kannst den Gegendruck einstellen und somit je nachdem welche Schnur Du aufziehst, bzw. welche Rute Du damit bestücken willst, die Festigkeit bestimmen: 

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3914_4217&p_name=Cormoran_Schnuraufspul_Hilfe 

Das System ist relativ simpel und Du brauchst nicht in einem Angelladen fragen, ob sie Dir die Schnur aufspulen. 

Gruß und allzeit Petri-Heil

HaiZahn82


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*



HaiZahn82 schrieb:


> Hallo Skopi,
> 
> wenn ich Dir für das nächste mal etwas empfehlen darf:
> 
> ...


 

Dieses Gerät benutze ich schon seit vielen Jahren, einfach und gut.#6


----------



## Skopi82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

Super vielen vielen Dank Euch allen für Euere vielen Tipps. Ich werde es nun auhc mal mit einem etwas schwereren Köder versuchen und mir Dir Schnuraufspulhilfe kaufen. Ich denke mir auch wie überall Übung macht den meister.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*

So sieht es aus. 
Üben üben üben.

Was anderes hilft da nicht 

Und viel Spaß beim angeln, und nachträglich: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


----------



## Skopi82 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schnur ist zu locker auf der Rolle.*



HaiZahn82 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.
> Üben üben üben.
> 
> Was anderes hilft da nicht
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------

